# ваши контакты в телеграм



## BageeRa (04.02.2021)

Всем привет! Как скрыть список контактов в телеграм мессенджере? Я говорю про те которые под чатами


----------



## Lexuz (04.02.2021)

Удалить контакты можно так:

Открыть в телеге боковое меню -> нажмите Контакты -> Находим нужный контакт и открываем его -> В верхней части видим кнопку в виде трех точек, тыкаем туда - удаляем


----------



## Surf_rider (04.02.2021)

BageeRa сказал(а):


> Всем привет! Как скрыть список контактов в телеграм мессенджере? Я говорю про те которые под чатами


Нужно зайти в сам контакт и оттуда удалять


----------



## Fedor (04.02.2021)

как я понял речь о том как скрыть контакты в телеграмм под чатами.. Это не то все. Список контактов под чатами это же не удалит🤷‍♂️


----------



## FlipFlop (11.02.2021)

Тоже эта фишка бесит, как убрать то список контактов в телеграм?


----------

